# Utah Clown Hunt Video



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

This winter has been a drag, but I hope you enjoy this Mountain Clown hunt me and my friend Craig went on this past fall. It could be a waste of time, but there's a chance that it could be a good laugh.

It's almost spring!!!!!


----------

